# GRID and Windows 7



## linkin (Nov 29, 2009)

Can You Run It? told me that GRID wouldn't work on Windows 7. I'm using the retail x64 version (build 7600)

Can anyone confirm or deny that it works on the retail x64 version?


----------



## Shane (Nov 29, 2009)

Grid works on windows 7 x64 no problems...iirc,it even ran on 7 X64 Rc


----------



## linkin (Nov 29, 2009)

Well i'm pretty certain it works, i mean i was playing it for over an hour  Some people having major issues with it, like sound is there but no video.


----------



## Candy (Nov 29, 2009)

I ran it on the Win 7 RC x64 and it ran perfectly fine, I haven't installed it since upgrading to the full retail version though as I've been playing Shift. Will install it soon though and see how it goes.


----------

